# my piranas are tilted like this \



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

my piranas are tilted like this \ is this normal?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is the light coming to them from a similar direction? If so, there's a good chance that they're just oddly-oriented because of the light source.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

no lights


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I mean room lights, windows, et cetera. Is the light in the room coming into the tank from directly overhead or from the side?


----------



## northcheels (Mar 4, 2007)

hey emily,

is the head of your fish pointing up or down. maybe to much food? or water parameters are making them retarded boy.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mine lay like that kinda but every once a min or so they do a little quick swim and adjest themselves right again

i think its just the current pushing them


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

northcheels said:


> hey emily,
> 
> is the head of your fish pointing up or down. maybe to much food? or water parameters are making them retarded boy.


haha


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Is your tank slanted like that?

How many and how big are they? Mine tilt occasionally.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

135 gal 10 rbp yea yea overcroweded i know, im trying to sell some


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Are you watching them with your head tilted to the side?


----------



## tom98390 (Jul 19, 2007)

Do you have one of your shoes off? Just playing with you, mine do it from time to time, but mine are only 3 inches with some serious current.


----------



## evoempyre (Oct 5, 2007)

all my fish do the same, dont worry its normal. They just do it when resting and dont want to fight currents.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

one of my P's does that when he's done stuffing his face


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

aiite thnx guys


----------

